# Irma is driving PostMates drivers crazy



## chamomiami (Jan 23, 2015)

Tday in miami PM is busy busy i guess because drivers dont want to waste gas with the hurricane coming and gas station already running out gas.


----------



## UEDriverMK (Nov 27, 2016)

The same thing happened here in Texas after Harvey. Gas still hasn't quite balanced out yet so there is a shortage of drivers which is great since all the apps are offering bigger bonuses.


----------



## Torin (Apr 26, 2017)

Yea grub hub is offering 2$ extra per delivery now so that's min 5.25$ just to take a order


----------



## DannyDrives (Sep 10, 2017)

I wish DD wasn't being so cheap. They offered $1.50 per order this morning and now it's $1.00. 

Just got a text about it being $2 now. Hmm...


----------

